# No Halloween!!??



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I am SOOOO dissapointed!!!!
After all those hours of making these props, and displays,
and all the money I put into this, and into making
up the Halloween goodie bags, I only had three SMALL
groups come by. What am I going to do with all these
goodie bags!! I wonder..........was all this worth it???


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing.I have had about 25 kids all night long. I have never seen or should I say not seen so few trick or treaters. This is driving me crazy. My last house had tons of kids. They would drive them in by the car loads. It was great. This is saddening.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Mine is CANCELLED - NO working Decorations. I will be the Laughing stock of my Community.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

What happened to your decorations? At least you had decorations. There is only one house with decorations besides me and they have about 100 wind socks and a couple inflatables.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

lowdwnrob said:


> What happened to your decorations? At least you had decorations. There is only one house with decorations besides me and they have about 100 wind socks and a couple inflatables.


There was one house up a few blocks from us with decor--two full sized witches, a full sized coffin, some tombstones and a full sized monster. And then my house. That was it for decor around here. Boo.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Last year we had about 40 kids, this year I think it was more like 125. Totally unexpected, but in a good way. I had pre-made 50 goodie bags. Within the first half hour I was down to the 2nd half and the rest went fast. Someone on the forums had suggested glow bracelets a while back which I had picked up at Target (15 per tube for $1). In my area the kids were way more excited by the glow bracelets than getting candy BTW. I was happy to have bought them. I was scrambling to fill some more goodie bags with candy I had hadn't packaged yet and build the glow bracelets as more and more ToTers came to the door.

Hubby was on his way home from work and I was on the phone saying go buy more candy and quick. He came in the door with a small amount of candy and I said I didn't think it was going to be enough. He said Target must have had a sale today because all the big bags of candy were gone from the shelves. He made another candy run as I scrambled to fill what I could and build more glow bracelets. I was down to 2 bags of candy and some bracelets when the door bell rang and I prayed only 2 ToT were at my door. There were 6-8! I had to apologize saying we had run out of candy and my husband was on his way back with more but they said "oh, glow bracelets!" and were happy taking just that. On the way down the driveway my husband pulled up with more candy and handed it out. Then back to bagging more and cracking open the GID stuff. Finally around 9:30 p.m. the last groups of older kids came through and we turned stuff off and went to dinner. Had 10 glowing bracelets that we took with us and the waitresses loved them. Wow who would have thought!

The weather forecast for today was rain, so I had altered plans earlier in the week on what I was going to put outside. Had decorated the windows with Hallowindow ( www.hallowindow.com ), a ghost poster in blacklight (from 1stvampire sp?), and some blinking eyes. Added some outdoor lighting when it looked like we might get by with sprinkles. Got lots of compliments on everything from kids and parents. Told by many that we had the best house. It was nice and made me feel that it was all worth it despite all the running around I had done and not using much of what I had planned over the last few months. With rain no need for a fogger or fog chiller. Lots of props weren't rainproof. The night was warm and humid with occasional sprinkles but obviously didn't deter the kids. Way better evening than I was expecting. Kids were all very nice and polite.

Sorry to hear that some of you had a disappointing turnout. Maybe next year will be better for you like mine was this year over last. Since so many parents seemed to have really liked my decorations I'm hoping next year they will get inspired and our neighborhood will end up with more decorated houses and more fun for kids and adults alike.

On a scary note, around the time we were getting ready to shut down (hubby was taking some pics outside), a mixed group of teens came down the street and said that there was some creepy guy in a pickup truck that was slowly following them so they took off across the park and down some other streets. I could tell they were concerned and just anxious at that point to get home. They said they would all stick together. I did see a police car just before the kids came down the street and later my husband said he could hear the police on the bullhorn a block or so away telling someone to stay down and keep their hands behind their back. Only wonder if it was the same guy.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We had less pre teens but more babies and todlers the neighborhhod is in transition. I was really disappoint in the police presence it is usually huge and i only saw two patrol cars all night and no bicycle cops at all.


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know what was wrong last night, but my husband and I were also very disappointed. We had about 15 trick-or-treaters... 15! And of all of those, 10 of the kids were in one group on the back of a truck. I couldn't believe we didn't get more. Maybe it was the high school football games or something. I also love decorating, but we are also wondering if we even want to bother with it next year. People around here just don't appreciate and love Halloween like my family does.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I had so many TOTs last night it was awesome! A lot better than Lombard, Ill. I couldn't believe it. And like most times I have to go out to the street to give candy to the little ones that won't come up to the house. I love it.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I guess for the most part, I had about 15 kids come through.
It was NOTHING like last year!! Last year, I had like 50 plus kids,
but at least all the kids and the adults that were with the
kids, all gave me a compliment on how cool the props looked.
I guess with that, it was worth it.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

We had around 15 here too.  2nd Halloween being here 1st Halloween being home. It's just not like it was back when we were kids.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I was a little dismayed that I only got 37 TOTs but my wife reminded me that we don't decorate for others (for the most part), but for ourselves. Halloween night is great, but the weeks leading up to it are the most fun for me: building props, setting up lights, checking out haunted attractions, and just enjoying the atmosphere. Even though I only got a small amount of kids, they all loved the setup as did the adults. Those compliments will definitely insure that I do it all again next year. It's our job to keep the Halloween faith no matter what!


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

wellto be honest mine was working great * after the throu house i spent repairing more broken foggers, adjusting light, adding ice to 3 foggers, making sure that no one could touch the dry ice, etc. then not even 2 hours after that there was a massive down poor of raid.... i live in soputhern cali... ive never seen thine happen for atleast a good decade...... like we actually had lightning and thunder... that is very uncommon. but i do feel sorry for those of you i know how that night must have felt.... since 4 of 7 foggers were dying in the last minute, burning myself on 2 of them on thier heating elements. but i mean its still worth it hearing "dude lets go to that house..... he allways has the coolest decorations!" even when im standing outside getting frustrated that thigns arent working in the last minute.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Hubby came home and fixed what was not working.
He saved the night.
We had 22 ToT'ers, but we are the Best House in the Community.
Also, we have recieved offers of help for 2009, so will have a 10 person Crew.
As well, we are considered Neighborhood Legends.
So, we are extending it out through Tomorrow Night, at 8:00 p.m.
Then, will Transition into Thanksgiving.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

We rarely get tots here in the country....they have to drive from house to house, so seems like they all go to parties....last night we had "0"


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

After 2 years with low count of tot's and the next neighborhood over is always packed, (Talked to one that lives there, they got about 250 tot's), I've concluded that the rest of your neighborhood plays a big roll in the number of kids you get. On my street I'm pretty much a one man show. Very, very few of my neighbors decorate or even give out treats at all. The next neighborhood, has a home owners asso. and help promote and encourage participation. So even though my haunt is always said to be better than any of theirs the kids go after the candy. Who could blame them? Would you go to a neighborhood that you could walk door to door and score the motherlode on candy or go 1/4 mile to a neighborhood with only one really great haunted yard but only had a half dozen houses that give candy. Hey thats a no-brainer in my book.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We had a lot, but I'm surprised that for a Friday night, we didn't see more than we did. I really expected a bigger turnout than usual.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i had a good amount about the same as last year----but i also had pics in a local paper, and signs about the neighborhood----3 yrs ago i was lucky to see 20


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I didn't have nearly as many TOTs this year either, but I had fun any way. We got to talk more to the TOTs that did come by


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Never ask if it's "worth it." Short answer; yes it is. Even if you only get a handful of kids, they'll remember from year to year and maybe tell their friends. If you stop handing out treats due to low numbers, it's one less place for TOT's to visit and one more reasaon for "them" not to go out. Hang in there and decorate and hand out candy even for just a few kids. It helps perpetuate the holiday.


----------



## DrMondo (Dec 28, 2007)

Our Halloween night was insane. Perfect weather and just shy of 350 kids!
At one point we had a line that stretched from our front walk all the way to our neighbor's house.

All the props worked and we had quite a few spooked kids. A great evening.

The best part of the whole deal was that I had six total strangers stop by this morning and thank me for putting on a great show.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, I was disappointed. We only had 20-25 TOTs again this year. Had a couple of adults that made the nite with compliments but it seems this area has dwindled to nearly nothing for trick or treat. The area businesses/malls and churches all have trunk and treat so parents take kids there instead of house to house. Especially in neighborhoods like ours where they have longer walks or have to drive. Since we have a house full of family and friends that come here every year on Halloween I will decorate, have a costume party. That way I can enjoy our guests all nite instead of watching the haunt waiting for TOTs for hours.


----------



## MJDEADZINES (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes we only had about 12 - 15 which was sad! They used to do hayrides through here but I think the big housing communities that have been popping up has all but killed our area for TOT's. 

Everyone was in awe. Some neighbors we rarely talk to walked over to check it out. This one teen boy from our neighborhood wanted to stay with us for the rest of the night so he did. He asked about everything. Even tried scaring people. heh

It was funny because he's 15 but he remembered a set up of ours that he came to when he was 5! He remembered way more than I did from that year. Its
amazing the impression that lasts.

I still remember the one house I went to as a kid that had a witch in a rocking chair that I thought was so cool.

We did have one girl I'd say she was 12 or so. She started crying and cursing at my husband and we weren't even trying to scare her. lol


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Like a lot of you, I had less than 40 trick or treaters (most coming in groups of 3 or 5, so it seemed like even less TOT's than last year). I was pretty bummed. There were maybe 3 other houses near mine that had porch lights on, nevermind decorations.

BUT the thing that saved the whole evening for me was that two groups of people asked to have their picture taken with my good ol' Bubblehead prop. I was more than happy to take him down and make a little photo area for them. So for me, I guess it's those unexpected moments that make up for the devastation of low numbers.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Mine was wierd, I had about 300 ToT's and NO DECORATIONS at all because of rain and I was too pouty to put anything up...didn't seem to matter, just left the porch light on and we got bombarded..Good thing we bought 450 candy bars.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

16 kids here. Disappointing in a development of 400 homes. One group with two boys and 1 girl were a hoot though. The girl was dressed in a gothic gown. The boys, however, were in street clothes with huge pillow cases. So, I told the boys that the rules of my house dictated that if you didn't wear a recognizable costume you had to do a trick to get a treat. The options I gave them were to sing a song or kiss my puppy. The one boy broke out in song and was fun. The girl even though she didn't have to sang a song also. The second boy was hesitant. I repeated the rules and he opted to kiss the puppy. Other than that the best part of the evening was how much everyone loved my puppy.


----------



## Trix (Oct 6, 2008)

We probably had 35-40 ToT's....still very disappointing turnout. However the screams when I popped out of the coffin with a chainsaw were well worth the 8 hours (that's what I'm telling myself) of decorating the yard. Couple of props overheated with the rain and my Freddy Krueger started smoking a little so when everything dries out (even though we had it under a tent it absolutely poured all day) we are hoping he works cuz he's one of my favourites.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

We had three ToT's ... despite all the undisplayed unfinished props and lack of our outdoor movie (screen / wind problem).
Undaunted, planning has commenced for Halloween 09
We live in a rural area.
The bad thing is my sister in law lives right next door and didn't stop by when she took her daughter out trick or treating.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Adam I said:


> The bad thing is my sister in law lives right next door and didn't stop by when she took her daughter out trick or treating.


Wow! Harsh!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Adam, I suggest giving them Halloween candy for xmas 

We got 20 ToT's and the only "decoration" we got out was me in a creature reacher costume.

we're already working on 09 though


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just an idea: I have *significantly* increased my traffic flow by making signs and by having a picture and/or article in the local paper.Around here,you have to send the media a press release ahead of time to get published or on the news. Even then, it's a crapshoot as to if you will get in. Last year, I had two tv stations wanting to film us; this year: nada. Too busy of a newsday to get out to see me. I think the paper only lets us get published because we take donations for charity. There is no one on my street who decorates, and my street doesn't even have sidewalks, so people have to be really determined to come to my house. I have made up a very visible "logo" for my haunt that I can easily make/draw/duplicate myself for free (a big eyeball with a green eye). The signs are very readable and simple ("The House... at dusk" and an arrow pointing in the correct direction). Last year, after the election, I found about 10 political candidate's signs (brand new) at curbside...I just flipped them over (inside out) and made up my signs for free. 
Best wishes for a more attended haunt! Sheesh....


d5


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

For our first year in a new house, in a new neighborhood in a new state, we had a great turn out! A few hundred TOTs easily! And it seemed they just kept coming. I think our house became the ceremonial "last house" to hit before heading home or to another neighborhood.

Surprisingly, everything worked without a hitch, other than the battery in the cheapo MP3 player dying for my witch dialog, but she kept stirring away anyway!

I am thoroughly sore from running around on stilts for 2+ hours but it was worth it! I was told by one of our neighbors that we made the neighborhood "come alive" on Halloween, and that they had never seen so many people and kids for trick-or-treating.

I really think that starting to set up early helped increase our traffic, as people start to see the display in September, and then see as more and more is added over the next month. It builds their anticipation and gives them time to tell their friends about it. I really think that a lot of people saw the display going up and made plans to come see it, and bring friends. I know it's not an option for everyone, but I think it helps if you can pull it off!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Moon, and others, I'm sorry to hear you had low turnouts, but don't be discouraged. The first year at the new house was a 12 kid turnout, now it's always over 500. That's with no advertising, no paper, no TV, no signs. It took years, but I was happy to have the turnout grow slowly as the haunt also got better each year and went from a display to a walk thru. I'd do it all every year for one TOTer. If you're rural you may indeed need to advertise, if not, word of mouth will eventually do the trick. Best of luck next year, there's no such thing as giving up once it's in your blood. And trust me, I KNOW blood, lol.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

0...yes I said it, 0 trick or treaters this year!!! I live in a rural community but we always have had lots in the past. I had Halloween party on Oct. 25 and that was good turn-out, but that's by invite. I could not believe not one kid was trick or treating other than my own.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man! With some of the big haunters dieing off and low TOTers, maybe we should all quit and just do christmas stuff.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

You've got to be kidding me DT! It's not that desperate yet!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

PeeWeePinson said:


> You've got to be kidding me DT! It's not that desperate yet!!!


I don't know PeeWee. It is looking pretty bad. Maybe it is time to get rid of the ToT bags and start Caroling. Not as good as getting candy but I guess it will have to do. No one loves us any more. Being a haunter is a dieing breed.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Never!!!! never never never!!! (Runs screaming into the night!)



DeathTouch said:


> Man! With some of the big haunters dieing off and low TOTers, maybe we should all quit and just do christmas stuff.


----------

